# What is the very last thing you ate/drank today?



## AmberTea (Jul 5, 2020)

I last ate a waffle and iced tea with lemon to drink.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 5, 2020)

Had a banana about 30 minutes ago, and now just sitting savouring a cup of coffee while perusing the forum.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 5, 2020)

Two handfuls mixed nuts. Ordered from Nuts.com. Delicious, but expensive.


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 5, 2020)

now just finished a coconut maroon cookie  gonna be that kind of day, sweet tooth.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 5, 2020)

AmberTea said:


> now just finished a coconut maroon cookie  gonna be that kind of day, sweet tooth.


Are you teasing the likes of those as myself with the mention of coconut macaroon cookies? 

As a kid they were my favourite, and the bakery where mom and dad bought them made the best ones around! Fluffy white macaroons that melted in your mouth.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2020)

Coffee  and deviled egg sandwich


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Two handfuls mixed nuts. Ordered from Nuts.com. Delicious, but expensive.


Try Walgreens. Their brand is called "Nice".  Great prices on all nuts - cashews, walnuts, almonds, AND macadamias. I've been pleased with the quality/taste. First Tuesday of every month seniors get 20% off. Call first to check.


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Are you teasing the likes of those as myself with the mention of coconut macaroon cookies?
> 
> As a kid they were my favourite, and the bakery where mom and dad bought them made the best ones around! Fluffy white macaroons that melted in your mouth.




They melt in our mouths, those coconut macaroons, white and fluffy, fresh from the bakery like where your mom and dad bought them,
what a memory   think I am going to eat a second one right now, oh my poor hips and waist line LOL


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 5, 2020)

Lunch..  hungrier than usual, so I ate more than usual-  meatloaf left over from last night's dinner, 2 yogurt cups, and coffee.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 5, 2020)

A sausage and cheese kolache with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2020)

I just this minute ago, had one almond cookie, with water....

Just before _that_, I'd had some canned salmon with noodles.

Just before _that_, I had coffee....oh, I will stop going backwards, now!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 5, 2020)

A salad and a veal loaf sandwich on rye. With a beer.
I feel a longing for a piece or caramel chocolate coming on.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm eating a dark chocolate peppermint right now, 








with a cup of weak hot tea...


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 5, 2020)

Gosh I am hungry, just ate crackers with cheese spread!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 5, 2020)

Chipped beef on toast and a slice of Dutch apple pie. Ice tea for my drink.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2020)

Coors...


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 6, 2020)

A handful of sweet cherries.


----------



## Pam (Jul 6, 2020)

Coffee, slice of brown bread toasted, banana and nectarine.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm having ice water with lemon in it right now.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)

*1/2 a banana , and a slice of cinnamon and raisin bread  with hot tea..*


----------



## jujube (Jul 6, 2020)

A small bowl of cheese grits, a slice of toasted sunflower bread with butter and Brazilian pepper honey and a glass of iced green tea.


----------



## AmberTea (Jul 6, 2020)

Toasted bagel with cream cheese and hot Ginger tea.


----------



## toffee (Jul 6, 2020)

had fresh orange ''' with 3crisp breads ' and iam starving roll on dinner ....


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2020)

On my 3rd cup of coffee and thinking about breakfast.  Leaning toward a garlic, onion, bell pepper, zucchini, snow pea pod, sweet potato, wild rice, tofu scramble.  Yum.


----------



## charry (Jul 6, 2020)

Cup of tea and a fig roll biscuit .


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 6, 2020)

Raspberries - My neighbor mowed them down, so they moved here!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2020)

The last think I drank was a 32 oz. glass of ice water and last thing I ate was a cheddar and tomato sandwich earlier this morning.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2020)

Ho hum, same old, same old .. cheerios and cup of coffee for breakfast.
Now thinking about lunch.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm on my second cup of coffee.


----------



## win231 (Jul 6, 2020)

Fruitaholic here.  A bowl of blueberries that I shared with a mother Raccoon & 3 of her babies.  They LOVE them; they must have read up on antioxidants.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 6, 2020)

2 chicken strips, 2 of my most favorite muffins.....banana double chocolate bran, only didn't have ripe bananas, used unsweetened apple sauce, and a cup of skimmed milk.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 6, 2020)

OOOOOOH CRAP.......seeing all these posts gave me a hunger for more tasties...... must go do something to avoid the kitchen.


----------



## peppermint (Jul 6, 2020)

I just had an Italian cookie...Had to run out of the gazebo, it was thundering and lightning...


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I just had an Italian cookie...Had to run out of the gazebo, it was thundering and lightning...


I miss thunder and lightning.  We rarely have those kinds of storms.  One or two a year, at most.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)

*Had dinner about an hour ago... Skinless chicken thighs, Buttered Mashed spuds, and Broccoli in Cheese sauce ..*


----------



## peppermint (Jul 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Had dinner about an hour ago... Skinless chicken thighs, Buttered Mashed spuds, and Broccoli in Cheese sauce ..*


When ever you tell us you are having dinner....I'm getting Hungry, But our dinner is around 6 PM.....


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 6, 2020)

Tuna salad on wheat with a cold beer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2020)

Currently drinking a La Croix sparkling water.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jul 6, 2020)

Very sweet naval orange


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 6, 2020)

A bottle of natural spring water.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 8, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I miss thunder and lightning.  We rarely have those kinds of storms.  One or two a year, at most.


Ditto on missing thunder and lightning!  Ohio weather folks keeps saying "possible in some places."  Definitely not happening here - have to water constantly - hot, dry, humid... watching transplants wither and die.  I'm not sure that I'm in Ohio anymore!  I can watch berries go from 'green' to ripe to rotten in a single day if I don't eat them right away... So, berries for breakfast, lunch, and dinner!


----------



## asp3 (Jul 8, 2020)

A pitted date just moments ago.  I love dates.  I really prefer the ones we get at the farmer's market, but we're avoiding the crowds so I'm living with the big bag of dates one can get at Costco.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 8, 2020)

Bacon, fried eggs and cloud bread. Now I am drinking apple cider vinegar in water.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2020)

Diet Tonic Water


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2020)

Brie on rosemary flavoured crackers... just now for supper...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm still drinking it!   It's a glass of Portuguese red wine.  Dinner was roast shoulder of pork, creamed potatoes and spiced chard.


----------



## ronaldj (Jul 12, 2020)

banana and a peach,  seconds ago now a cup of Joe, black


----------



## Don M. (Jul 12, 2020)

A small bowl of radishes.  I harvested the radishes out of my garden this morning, and sliced up a bowl of them about an hour ago.  They are HOT...almost like eating jalapenos.  I think I bought the wrong variety this Spring.  I may have to rethink finishing these off.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jul 12, 2020)

A large mug of water, fresh from the well. A crusty end oat and rye bread with real butter.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2020)

Watermelon.

Fresh radishes straight from the garden are very hot! Amazing how they change. I bought some big pink ones at a farmer's market once.. Yikes.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 12, 2020)

Unsweetened iced tea and a sample of chanterelle mushrooms I found while out walking in the woods sauteed in a little butter. Plan to eat the rest for supper with cheese toast.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2020)

A  beer.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2020)

French vanilla protein shake


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 12, 2020)

Meatloaf


----------



## Kadee (Jul 12, 2020)

It’s only 8 am here so, I just had a breakfast cup of tea


----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2020)

Sesame bagel with light cream cheese and matcha tea.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 12, 2020)

Baked Atlantic Salmon with seasoning, fresh asparagus and roasted potatoes. Delicious!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 12, 2020)

*Ate some of the left over chicken and dumplings I made the other day.  Put the rest in freezer.  A small bottle of Mountain Dew. And this for dessert:
*


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 12, 2020)

I don't remember..  so I guess it was nothing spectacular.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 13, 2020)

Water, water and water. I drink lots of water. I also take water pills. Makes for an interesting day....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 13, 2020)

Sweet tea...


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 13, 2020)

Lunch-  2 yogurt cups.


----------



## Lashann (Jul 13, 2020)

Yogurt with fresh berries and some granola.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 13, 2020)

Early dinner - chicken souvlaki, rice, salad, tzatziki sauce on the side


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 13, 2020)

Deli turkey & Swiss cheese sandwich on whole wheat.


----------



## Lovely Rita (Jul 14, 2020)

Orange Juice and some toast and jelly.


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 14, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> A  beer.


*Pour me one while you're at it, Ruth.  *


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2020)

Ferocious said:


> *Pour me one while you're at it, Ruth. *


@Ferocious Sure I will, come over here and sit on the sofa with me and we'll have a beer together!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

*Early dinner here too... Lamb chops, with carrots, Butter Beans, &  Lamb Gravy... ..very filling, loads left over!!*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 14, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> @Ferocious Sure I will, come over here and sit on the sofa with me and we'll have a beer together!


Okay, you two ... we're all watching, so no funny stuff


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2020)

*Coffee*


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 15, 2020)

I bought one of those plastic containers with chocolate pudding and layers of whipped cream at the grocery store.  It was kinda good.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2020)

*Smoked trout on Blinis spread with Taramasalata *


----------



## Keesha (Jul 15, 2020)

French vanilla protein frosty ( dairy free )


----------



## ronaldj (Jul 15, 2020)

having a coffee right now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2020)

Water, water, water...


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 15, 2020)

Burrito & lemonade


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 15, 2020)

I am not finished yet, get back to you later.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 15, 2020)

The last of the watermelon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 16, 2020)

Chai and black teas with honey and soy milk


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2020)

*just now..cinnamon & raisin bread and hot tea.. *


----------



## toffee (Jul 16, 2020)

tea /toast


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 16, 2020)

The very last thing, was a glass of water just before going to sleep.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 16, 2020)

Baked avocado/eggs.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2020)

*Sirloin steak.*..all on it's own


----------



## Lashann (Jul 16, 2020)

Half an apple


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 16, 2020)

Gin & Tonic


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2020)

*Pink grapefruit sparkling water*


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 16, 2020)

A white-fleshed peach.  SO GOOD.


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 16, 2020)

Raspberry flavored kefir. Ever since I started taking half a glass of this at bedtime, I have regular bowel movements first thing in the morning. I also noticed skin is clearer and glowing.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 16, 2020)

A small serving of Watergate Salad.  Quite sweet.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 17, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> A white-fleshed peach.  SO GOOD.


I love those!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)

*Hot tea.*..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 17, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 22, 2020)

Gatorade cherry glacier frost.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## JaniceM (Jul 24, 2020)

I have no idea why I was so hungry..  I had 2 yogurt cups, a baked avocado/egg, and a couple of 3-Musketeers bars for a late lunch.


----------



## RedSky4u (Jul 24, 2020)

Chocolate instant breakfast drink. I regret drinking it, due to the ton of sugar in it. I can not seem to limit my sugar intake (diabetes).


----------



## Don M. (Jul 24, 2020)

My wife made a big batch of chocolate chip cookies this morning.  After I came in from working outdoors, I had one....delicious.  After Supper, I will probably "pig out".


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2020)

*My dinner...sausages in beef and onion gravy,  buttered mash, & broccoli in cheese sau*ce..


----------

